# Eagle County Boaters



## Coloradoweezy (Jun 4, 2015)

Has anyone run the Eagle river from the fairgrounds to the duck ponds? I am looking for a mellow section to run our small pontoon boats down with some rookies boaters.


----------



## willoughby (Mar 15, 2004)

It's pretty straightforward at this level as long as you use the put-in below the fairgrounds. A sure bet if you have any concerns about boat size and rookie oarsmen is putting it at Rittenhouse in Gypsum down to Duck Pond. Splashy class II for the first mile or 2, then gradually mellowing to flatwater. A good starter run.


----------



## Coloradoweezy (Jun 4, 2015)

I normally take rookies on the Colorado from Lyons Gulch to Dotsero Landing. Is the run from Rittenhouse to the Duck Ponds similar? I have someone going that is a bit nervous.
Thanks


----------



## willoughby (Mar 15, 2004)

It's shallower, but a lot less volume right now than the CO so not as pushy. Pretty hard to screw up with an inflatable. Roadside with multiple bailouts. A (barely) moving swimming pool toward the end and mosquitoes are out in Gypsum, so that's a consideration. But I chose that over the juicier CO as my first kayak run after 3 shoulder/bicep surgeries since March and it went fine. A little steering with some exercise at the end.


----------



## Coloradoweezy (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

